# Split Classes



## JWC sr. (Apr 21, 2015)

I guess everyone has seen the rhetoric about the splitting of the driving classes at the National Miniature show. In reading that and watching the driving classes was I wondering even though the classes at Congress are not as large, but from a merely safety standpoint and with our larger/bigger moving horses in your opinion. Should we think about splits at the Congress show. If so what classes do you feel need splits are needed?


----------

